# Rugers big announcement tomorrow ????



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what Ruger is going to announce tomorrow? Im guessing its either a SR40c or a SR45, I already have a SR9C and the SR40 so im kinda excited about the possibilities of either to the line up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe it's their new Scout Rifle.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Maybe it's their new Scout Rifle.


That was announced on the 29th.

I'm going with a version of the 1911, since 2011 is the 100th anniversary of the platform. Also been a rumor for several years (along with wishful thinking by brand loyalists).


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I would agree with the 1911 theory. 

Personally, I would like to see them copy the PF9, like they did the KT 3AT.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

twodogs said:


> I would agree with the 1911 theory.


In the Nov/Dec '09 issue of "Backwoods Home" magazine, Massad Ayoob writes, in his article entitled "The All American 1911 Pistol", that "Ruger is ready to introduce a low-priced, high quality 1911."
For what its worth,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

twodogs said:


> I would agree with the 1911 theory.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see them copy the PF9, like they did the KT 3AT.


If they did and made a much better gun like they did the 3AT it would be a good thing for everyone. Well except the guys that make poor quality weapons in Florida.....

RCG


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Hopefully it will be a Ruger I can like.

AFS


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm afraid it will be a plastic 1911. Hopefully Ruger will put their plastic fascination on hold for a while.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is an LCP in 9mm - the LC-9


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I like the looks of that!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I wish them all the luck in the world with it and all the success too. It is a very nice looking weapon. Comparable in size to a Kahr CW9........which is a very good gun. The Taraus TCP will be hurt by this gun because lets face it who would want a Taraus when you can have a Ruger for the same or less Money?

I hope Ruger has learned from the LCP and can keep this weapon out of recall....if they do I think it will be in a lot of holsters under a lot of shirts in the near future.

RCG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

All that fuss for a copy of the PF-9?

Taurus 111:









Kahr's PM9









Kel-Tec's PF-9:









Walther's PPS:









and now Ruger's LC9:









I'd think anyone who wanted a small plastic 9mm probably has one. I was hoping for new steel from Ruger.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

MLB said:


> All that fuss for a copy of the PF-9?
> I'd think anyone who wanted a small plastic 9mm probably has one. I was hoping for new steel from Ruger.


I am disappointed too, but it appears that the market for the smaller, lighter pistols must be immense. It seems like anything over 15 oz. is too heavy nowadays. Oh well, the gun magazines will now dutifully promote this "wonder of wondernines" and keep that advertising revenue coming in. I can hear it now, "though recoil was admittedly "sharp" with the +P loads we tried, the gun ran flawlessly on everything we fed it and is sure to be a winner with those seeking a small concealable 9mm. Ruger has got this right!"
All good until they send out the first recall notice. 
Eli


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't comment on it because I have not shot it nor have I seen the presumed inevitable recall notice. However it would be insane of Ruger to copy the PF9. If that is what this pistol is I would never let it in my house. No respectable gun mfg would make anything as ugly as a KelTec and put their name on it.

There is a large market for a concealable 9mm that is reliable, less money then the PM9 and one that you can actually shot 50 rounds per range visit through, and be smiling. If that is this gun all the rest is mere sour grapes. If that is not, this gun then it was a bad move by Ruger.

Not much is as distressing as the constant call of Kel Tec Copy when Ruger make a new weapon. that is just me though.

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> I can't comment on it because I have not shot it nor have I seen the presumed inevitable recall notice. RCG


Point well taken, I hope they have indeed a winner here right off the bat as I like Rugers generally.
I shall attempt to refrain from future gun bashing without probable cause.
Eli :smt083


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I like what I see here. I have been hoping for a PF9 clone for awhile. 

A Kahr PM9 is too expensive for my budget, and I have been disappointed by the Kel-Tecs that I have owned & fired. I think this is going to be a winner for Ruger. I don't like the idea of a safety on a gun like this, but that is me. 

Based on other Ruger models, I would guess that this will sell for about $350, after the initial rush...


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

MLB said:


> I'm afraid it will be a plastic 1911. Hopefully Ruger will put their plastic fascination on hold for a while.


 So much for that.  However, SHOT is coming very soon.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

recoilguy said:


> Not much is as distressing as the constant call of Kel Tec Copy when Ruger make a new weapon. that is just me though.
> 
> RCG


That's fair I suppose. Ruger's LCR was certainly innovative, and while they certainly are following the pack on this one, "copy" is certainly premature.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I apologize.. I am not being critical as it may appear. I hear the KT copy all the time and on the surface it appears to be so but there is actually an evalution of the gun rather then a copy in my humble opinion.

I think it also has to do with the fact I have had very bad luck with KT weapons and do not enjoy shooting the ones that work consistanly. I did not mean to be critical of anyone or their opinion. If it appears that way I am sorry.

RCG


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 5 Rugers and 5 KTs and like them all. All of my experience(42 yrs w/Ruger, 7yrs w/KT) with both companies has been good. While right now I don't need anymore small 9's, I wish Ruger the best with this gun. The PF9 which I love, has been bought by a lot of first time pistol owners because of size and cost. Even when "slicked up", it's a handful to shoot for a lot and easy to limp wrist (IMHO). Going from airweight 38s & 357s, I love shooting the PF9 and shoot it better than my snubs. The LC9 with extra weight and maybe less need for "fluff & buff" may be a better choice for those folks? I'll be curious to see how "pocketable" it is since the PF9 is my pocket carry BUG. Ain't it wonderful how many CCW options we have out there now compared to 10-15 yrs ago?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

forestranger said:


> Ain't it wonderful how many CCW options we have out there now compared to 10-15 yrs ago?


Absolutley correct. Its not hard for almost anyone to find a gun that works for them now!!!!

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If they can get a bunch of them out in a hurry, with no engineering defects popping up, I think it will be a winner. A lot of folks will buy them because they are $150 cheaper than a Kahr or a Walther PPS, without being a Taurus. If the trigger is halfway decent, I will buy one, eventually, instead of the PF-9.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTE I'll be curious to see how "pocketable" it is since the PF9 is my pocket carry BUG. [/QUOTE]

Ruger site says the gun is about 1 inch bigger than the LCP in both length and height. Looks like the LC9 is near exactly the same size as the PF9 if this info is correct.
Eli :smt1099

Ruger LC9 Specifications:

* polymer frame 
* alloy steel frame and slide
* caliber: 9mm
* capacity: 7+1
* barrel length: 3.12″
* overall length: 6″
* width: 0.9″
* height: 4.5″
* weight: 17.1 oz (unloaded)
* drift adjustable, three dot sights
* MSRP: $443.00

Kel-Tec PF9 Specifications
Weight 12.7 oz (360 g) (no magazine)
14.6 oz (w/unloaded magazine)
Length 5.85 in 
Barrel length 3
Width .88 in
Height 4.3 in


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Absolutley correct. Its not hard for almost anyone to find a gun that works for them now!!!!
> RCG


Yeah, I guess I am too picky, especially with the pocket pistol concept. Stuffing a "duty" cartridge into the smallest, lightest platform still butts heads with the laws of physics in respect to recoil, muzzle flash overall shootability and durability. For now, I will stick with my J-frame and wait for the ammo guys to keep coming up with better loads. Lower recoil, lower flash, low cost and lethal as a true .357 magnum. See, I'm too damn picky! 
Eli


----------



## bigk_54 (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't wait! Called my local gun store about 10 min after "release" (Jay's Sporting goods) and guy didn't know anything of it, he called his buyer and called me back I'm #1 on their list! I have a bigger hand, like my LCP ok, so I know I'm gonna love tihs one!

Just hope that it doesn't have recall's like the SR9 and LCP  

But in the end of the day for me it's a Ruger so it's gonna be a great gun! :smt1099


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I am intrigued if only because I was so impressed with the little LCP. Well built, decent trigger and reliable. If the new nine proves to be as good I'd have interest. I also worry about the recoil department though. The KT PF9 was not pleasant to me. Looks very similar but time will tell. Sig's coming out with the P290 (looks like a baby P250 to me) and rumor has it S&W is coming out with a single stack mini M&P as well.

Looks like 2011 will be the year of the pocket nines. 2010 was the year of the pocket 380's. I don't intend to be a beta tester this go around but it will be fun to see who rises to the top and who flops. My opinion the PM9 and Walther PPS are the 2 horses to beat. Rohrbaugh is in a class and price range by itself. Props to Ruger for trying and we'll see how the LC9 fares.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I too am interested, but I would like to see and hold the new SIG P-290.......
I am torn between the two.. (Might have to get both  )

My LCP may be sad 

Lateck,


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Just saw two different email replies from Ruger on "+P question". According to what I read, they don't rate it for +P ammo. With extra weight, was hoping it was.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

So has this been announced or not? 

:smt1099


----------

